# Stellenausschreibung Norddeutschland



## Ingo dV (24 November 2006)

Unser Kernprodukt sind Anlagenkomponente für die Betonindustrie. 
Für die daraus resultierenden Aufgaben suchen wir einen kreativen,fachlich versierten

*Service - Ingenieur / Inbetriebnehmer (m/w)*

Ihre Aufgaben:
• Inbetriebnahme unserer Anlagen im In- und Ausland
• Anlagenumbauten mit den nötigen Programmanpassungen vor Ort
• Schulung und Einweisung des Bedienpersonals
• Schnittstelle zwischen Kunden und Vertrieb
• Entwicklung eigener Programme in Simatic Step5, Step7 und HMI Systeme

Ihre Qualifikation:
• Dipl.-Ing. oder Techniker der Elektro- oder Automatisierungstechnik oder eine vergleichbare Ausbildung als Anlagenelektroniker oder Serviceingenieur
• Fundierte Kenntnisse in der Automatisierungstechnik, Step 7, Step 5 sowie Pro Tool und WinCC Flexible
• Grundkenntnisse in Mechatronik und Antriebstechnik
• Kenntnisse in dezentraler Peripherie und Bussystemen insbesondere Profibus DP und Ethernet bzw. Profinet
• Kenntnisse in der Robotik währen von Vorteil
• Gute Kenntnisse in MS-Office Produkten
• Engagiertes und sicheres Auftreten
• Sehr gute Englisch- und Deutschkenntnisse
• Eigeninitiative, Lernbereitschaft, Teamfähigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit
• Führerschein Klasse 3 bzw. B
• Reisebereitschaft

Unser Angebot:
• Interessantes und vielseitiges Arbeitsgebiet
• Flache Hierarchien und großer Entscheidungsspielraum
• Modernste Hard- und Softwarekomponenten
• Zukunftssicherer Arbeitsplatz in einem motivierten, jungen Team
• Leistungsgerechte Vergütung

FRIMA Friesische Maschinenbau GmbH & Co.KG
Stedinger Str. 12
D-26723 Emden

http://www.frima-emden.de


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 November 2006)

Ingo dV schrieb:


> FRIMA Friesische Maschinenbau GmbH & Co.KG
> Stedinger Str. 12
> D-26723 Emden
> 
> http://www.frima-emden.de



Seit Ihr die ehem. OMAG ?


----------



## Ingo dV (24 November 2006)

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich per eMail oder Telefon zur Verfügung.
Die Kontaktinformationen entnehmen Sie bitte unserer Homepage.

MfG
Ingo de Vries


----------



## Seppl (24 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Seit Ihr die ehem. OMAG ?


 
Diese Frage hat er ignoriert. Haben die Angst, dass noch jemand alte Rechungen eintreiben will bevor sie in Kürze verjähren?

http://www.ostfriesische-nachrichten.de/neu/index_volltext.asp?ID=9859


----------



## Ingo dV (24 November 2006)

Normalerweise ist es nicht meine Art auf unseriöse Beträge zu antworten.
Wenn man schon im Internet forscht, dann bitte richtig!

Die OMAG wurde von der Fa. Besser (US Unternehmen ) gekauft.

http://www.bwi-web.de/inhalt/vorschau.php?check=1&art=2708&zur=0304


----------



## Maxl (24 November 2006)

Ingo dV schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist es nicht meine Art auf unseriöse Beträge zu antworten.
> Wenn man schon im Internet forscht, dann bitte richtig!
> 
> Die OMAG wurde von der Fa. Besser (US Unternehmen ) gekauft.
> ...


Ein einfaches NEIN hätte auch genügt, aber danke für die Info.


----------



## HDD (24 November 2006)

Hi,
Frima war und ist schon für das Unternehmen in dem ich beschäftigt bin tätig gewesen, kann nur sagen die sind seriös und machen eine vernünftige Arbeit.

HDD


----------



## plc_tippser (25 November 2006)

> seriös


 
siehste, da haben wir´s, immer das gleiche.

pt


----------

